# Academy McClain trailer modifications



## Darryle (Feb 20, 2017)

I am trying to decide what to do exactly to modify the trailer I bought to fit the "Runt" and carry it safely. 

Trailer as is specifications:

Length: 16 1/2'
DBF: 42"


The Runt is

12' 3" long overall 
44" wide at the chine 
56" beam

My current plans are to order a complete square galvanized 60" axle kit, build a new upper frame that is either 6' or 8' long and 48" wide using 11ga 2" x 2" for cross members and 11ga 2" x 3" for the outer rails. The tubing would be flush on the bottom and that would allow me to but the bunks up against the outer rail and space them evenly from the edge and under the runners. For bunks I was thinking 2x6 on the outside and 2x4s under the runners. The bunks will screw directly to the cross members. 

There will also be some form of guides on the rear as well, haven't decided on the style I want yet. 

I am going weld 3" x 2" feet on both sides the cross members and use u-bolts to attach the upper frame to the tongue of the trailer. 

I am planning on using 13" wheels and the 2" x 3" tubing allows me to move the original fenders up for clearance. 

I am using the original axle, springs, tires, wheels and upper frame to build a kayak trailer. I will have the new upper frame hot galvanized dipped by a local company. 

Here is a crude drawing 







Here is a stock photo of the trailer as it comes from McClain:






Pictures of the Runt:





















This will be hanging off the back:


----------

